# What's all the fuss about?!



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

After a nerve racking trip to the breeder we brought our boys, Dexter and Alfie, home this morning.

They travelled nicely in their car carrier then got straight down to playing, eating and sleeping in their new home.

They've even been to the loo several times in the garden - only one small mishap indoors.

And now - sleeping like babies in their crate whilst we have a meal!

I can only imagine that they're going to settle down to sleep peacefully at 10.00 sharp tonight and not stir again until 8.30 tomorrow morning...


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

You never know, stranger things have happened!! Good luck and pics needed please 😄


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Sumes said:


> After a nerve racking trip to the breeder we brought our boys, Dexter and Alfie, home this morning.
> 
> They travelled nicely in their car carrier then got straight down to playing, eating and sleeping in their new home.
> 
> ...


Lol!!!!! ... And then you woke up.... You never know, fingers crossed they may give you a full nights sleep X


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We're under no illusions that today we've just been very lucky!

Will get some pics on soon


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

*Embarrassing Hubby!!!!*

OMG! My DH is sooo embarrassing!  

Of course, once you get to know his sarcastic sense of humour you'll know that posts like this are all said tongue-in-cheek, for fun, to get a reaction, but until then I will be mortified if anyone takes him seriously! 

We are very well aware that today is not necessarily indicative of what to expect in the future, but thank our lucky stars that so far its been all good (except a couple of 'accidents' when the heavens opened and going outside to the loo didn't seem like a great option!  )

Maybe I'll get the last laugh as he's doing the night time duty downstairs with them tonight (only fair as I do our 6 yr old autistic son's night time duty!) and he may not be quite so 'ha ha' tomorrow morning!!! Let's see eh!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> OMG! My DH is sooo embarrassing!
> 
> Of course, once you get to know his sarcastic sense of humour you'll know that posts like this are all said tongue-in-cheek, for fun, to get a reaction, but until then I will be mortified if anyone takes him seriously!
> 
> ...


That's really funny. Although I think two in many ways makes them settle better than one. Are they littermates?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> That's really funny. Although I think two in many ways makes them settle better than one. Are they littermates?


They are half brothers...same dad (apricot miniature poodle) and mums are sisters (both black cocker spaniels, one nearly 4 the other 2yrs.) Dexter, apricot pup is one of 8 (mum's first litter,) and Alfie, black pup is also one of 8 (mum's second litter.) They have been raised together so are very happy in each other's company.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

*Pics*

Here's a pic of Alfie


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

*Pic of Dexter*

And here's Dexter


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

What's all the fuss about!!!!! I am in bed at eight o'clock getting ready to do my nightshift again. 

Wee soul was great during night though up a few times but went back with the most heartrendering whine I have ever heard. I ignored her though and she got up at six this morning.

Toilet training not soo good! Hope your two are doing better than mine!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Being together they will probably settle down really well together.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> What's all the fuss about!!!!! I am in bed at eight o'clock getting ready to do my nightshift again.
> 
> Wee soul was great during night though up a few times but went back with the most heartrendering whine I have ever heard. I ignored her though and she got up at six this morning.
> 
> Toilet training not soo good! Hope your two are doing better than mine!


Must say I'm not looking forward to the crying in their crate (I hated it when my human babies cried too  ) We are currently doing ok with toilet training although we are carrying them outside every half hour or so...have had a couple of widdles indoors and a couple of near misses...oh, and as I type, a poo!  but we are lucky enough to be at home and watching them like a hawk!!  

Hubby has just been out to buy the wood etc to build a proper toilet like Woo Woo's Noodle...going to build it tomorrow and start taking them to it from then...will keep you posted!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I spoke too soon...

A few more toilet accidents, nipping and yapping = no chance of a quiet night Lol!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

(And that's just AliAlfie)


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Seriously cute! How much fun is it watching them play? 
Are you crating them? I think it helped with these two and with me knowing when they went or didn't. Also I followed the rule of taking them out after waking, eating, drinking, chewing, playing when awake and set my alarm to let them out every few hours (# of hours equal to the # of months old).


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

*Very proud!*

I must be the proudest cockapoo pet right now!

After tempting everything yesterday with my earlier post our boys went in their crate at 11.30ish last night - cried for literally 30 seconds then not a peep until 3.20 when they made a gentle whinny so I let them out for the loo then straight back in the crate.

I got up to them at 8.30 and they were waiting to greet me in a dry crate - well done chaps!

I'd slept in an adjoining room last night but am going to try my own bed and a baby monitor tonight.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

We had great night too. Bailey went to sleep around 10.30 and I went down at three, took her out for toilet then put her straight into crate. She howled and howled for about twn minutes we igorned her (so difficult) and that was her until hubby got upnfor work at six. Long may this continue!

Wasnt sure if I should have gone down or not but was too scared to leave her any longer when I went into kitchen she was just looking out her crate.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

That's good - I just need to keep telling myself that one night doesn't make a routine!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They are so cute. Guess it's double trouble


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fun thread .. sorry shouldn't laugh about training and settling in 2 puppies, but it does make a funny read with husband and wife posting   Enjoy these puppy days and keep us all posted .. with lots of photos please. xxx


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Sleeping like a baby!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Fun thread .. sorry shouldn't laugh about training and settling in 2 puppies, but it does make a funny read with husband and wife posting   Enjoy these puppy days and keep us all posted .. with lots of photos please. xxx


Ooh, oooh, if we get too much just tell us to wind our necks in!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Carry on, its fun and a great read too, love it .. enjoy your puppy and share it all with your ILMC friends, that's what this forum is all about having fun and talking about cockapoos  

How is it going .. two poo puppies and a hubby, you are a brave lady lol  I know which one is harder to train, oops did I type that  I am still trying after 15 years ha ha ha .. its the sit, stay, command he just can't get it ....


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Carry on, its fun and a great read too, love it .. enjoy your puppy and share it all with your ILMC friends, that's what this forum is all about having fun and talking about cockapoos
> 
> How is it going .. two poo puppies and a hubby, you are a brave lady lol  I know which one is harder to train, oops did I type that  I am still trying after 15 years ha ha ha .. its the sit, stay, command he just can't get it ....


Yes I know what you mean, the dogs are a breeze compared to husbands aren't they!?  I've got 3 kiddywinks and cats too, it's a bit crazy in our house but I wouldn't change it for anything. 

Another lovely day with them, and they settled in their crate again tonight without any fuss whatsoever. I spent today building a poo-loo like woo made for Noodle: will have to post pics of it on the appropriate thread. Really pleased with my efforts, just got to keep my fingers crossed that the boys will actually use it!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Very funny ladies!

Well now, second night and a dry crate - went to bed at the same time around 11.30 then we heard them gently whinny on the baby monitor around 2 - an hour earlier than yesterday. Quick toilet then back to bed and nothing more until around 7.30 - well done boys!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Our third night with the boys and a dry crate - record breaking training?!

Maybe I'm descended from Barbara Woodhouse - will be trying my best "sit" and "walkies" impressions soon!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh yes Ali, dogs and kids are easy lol .. guess I shouldn't pick on our husbands though   but I will say, if you can train Simon and the kids then the Poos will be a easy  

Sounds like these puppies have a great night time routine, brilliant news. Look forward to seeing the Poo Loo and loads of photos of your 2 Poos ... oh and the video of Simon doing his sittttt .. walkies training lol ...


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey slept all night too. Thank goodness there was no howling. Although i am going to train her to howl at the fridge on a friday and saturday for my husband to bring my wine!!

I am now going to get her to show me how to upload pictures properly. I have been trying for days following all the tips one here and still no success.

I am sure she could manage it!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

All sounds great.. again no puppy blues for you lot, im starting to worry lol, everyone elses puppy moves are ging a little bit too smoothly for my likeing lol.
Ali you say your watching them like a hawk,I know I did but i think it gets a little harder when they starting to get the training and they can hold it longer, you find youre still watching them but then dont know when to stop... trying to read the signs wanting to hold off but not wanting to get it wrong x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Have taken pics of the poo loo...THINK I managed to post one, although it is sideways!!!  Watering it religiously, every morning and every evening....Dexter and Alfie not in the least bit interested!  Early days though, and by the time they've wrecked the rest of the lawn they'll have no choice BUT to use it! Hee Hee!

Have been taking pics but unable to upload...did a couple on my phone today, hopefully the file size will be ok, the others were on hubby's camera and too big to use. 

Mmm, training the kids....well, probably having better luck with the poos than the kids if I'm honest!  LOVE the idea of training the dog to bark at the fridge to get wine! Would LOVE to see it! :whoo:

Just picturing Simon in a tweed skirt and curly wig (aka Barbara!)  JoJo, if only I could video it....Now THAT would be worth paying money to see! 

Wilfiboy (feel awful using that 'name' but don't know your real one!  ) I'm sure it won't all be as easy as the night times seem to be so far...I have to say their poos are still loose and there are SO MANY of them...I feel as if I've done nothing but poop scoop today; longing for a solid one that I can get up in one go!  Only 1 wee accident today but no sign of them telling me when they need to go, just us being vigilant and taking them out really frequently...praising them when they go but no treats yet (because of upset tums) but to be honest they are more interested in their rough n tumble games than getting our praise (at the moment anyway.) They've also been much more vocal when playing together today...would love to say its perfect but don't think there is such a thing with a new pup (apart from the gorgeous Nina, who seems to be a total STAR! ) 

Right...let me try those photos...








Teatime








mmm, has he got something better than me?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> All sounds great.. again no puppy blues for you lot, im starting to worry lol, everyone elses puppy moves are ging a little bit too smoothly for my likeing lol.
> Ali you say your watching them like a hawk,I know I did but i think it gets a little harder when they starting to get the training and they can hold it longer, you find youre still watching them but then dont know when to stop... trying to read the signs wanting to hold off but not wanting to get it wrong x


That's so true. I still catch myself wondering are you sniffing because of a good smell or because you gotta go. Now that they've mastered the doggie door I'm much less vigilant. But that's just the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I've been away from the house for one day and already the boys have forgotten me!
After being my shadows for the past few days I thought they'd at least bowl me over with excitement when I walked through the front door - I think there was a tail flick but that's about it!
I bet they remember me at 2 in the morning when they need to pop out!


----------



## Faybee (Jul 30, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Have taken pics of the poo loo...THINK I managed to post one, although it is sideways!!!  Watering it religiously, every morning and every evening....Dexter and Alfie not in the least bit interested!  Early days though, and by the time they've wrecked the rest of the lawn they'll have no choice BUT to use it! Hee Hee!
> 
> Have been taking pics but unable to upload...did a couple on my phone today, hopefully the file size will be ok, the others were on hubby's camera and too big to use.
> 
> ...



I would love to know how you made a potty, Betty used to love going on the stones but we have fenced it off so she just has a patio as she was eating all the plants. She definitely prefers to go on a stone/grass like surface. If she does pee inside it is also on the door mat or the rug. 

Please post pics and guide line! X


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Faybee said:


> I would love to know how you made a potty, Betty used to love going on the stones but we have fenced it off so she just has a patio as she was eating all the plants. She definitely prefers to go on a stone/grass like surface. If she does pee inside it is also on the door mat or the rug.
> 
> Please post pics and guide line! X


Hi again Fay,

I can't claim the fab idea as my own, it was Noodle's mum Woo who came up with it, I just plagerised!!! Here's a link to the entire poo-loo thread, it's fascinating!  http://www.ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=13382&highlight=toilet

Have to say that they've taken no notice of it whatsoever as yet though!!!  Hopefully with time..................


----------



## Faybee (Jul 30, 2013)

I love this! Think Betty would too, it's like rug made out of grass. 

Think I will have to nag my dad to make me one, he already did me a little fence and gate to keep her of the plants!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Oh dear, I feel wretched this morning - despite the newly installed baby monitor the boys didn't wake me up last night = a toilet in their cate which we've not had so far.
The only positive was that it was solid which was good as they've both been runny (see AlfieAli's post on poos poo!).
I'll try them again tonight but may have to set my alarm if they are quiet again.
They haven't held it against me though and we've had some great play this morning - maybe they haven't forgotten me after being away yesterday after all!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

*Back on track*

After yesterday's mishap the boys are back on track ?with a nice clean crate this morning at 7.30  As I write this they're now tearing up the lounge!
Took them out at 3.25 AM for a quick loo stop then straight back to bed with no fuss.
Rigged up a new outside light yesterday so we can see what we're doing a night which worked a treat and meant I could be sure they'd been - our beacon of poop :whoo:


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Faybee said:


> I love this! Think Betty would too, it's like rug made out of grass.
> 
> Think I will have to nag my dad to make me one, he already did me a little fence and gate to keep her of the plants!


Definitely worth nagging your dad Fay, I'm really looking forward to the day they are using it for all their toilet-stops and I can confidently let the kiddies out to play in the garden without fear of them stepping in something nasty!  It's only been down a few days and Dexter has now used it a fair few times, (still using the lawn too, but its a start.) Ahhh, happy days!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Night 7 and the boys slept through for the first time and had a dry crate to boot - they only woke up half an hour earlier this morning which we can live with - could we be turning a corner?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sumes said:


> Night 7 and the boys slept through for the first time and had a dry crate to boot - they only woke up half an hour earlier this morning which we can live with - could we be turning a corner?


Sounds as if they are doing brilliantly, well done.


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks, although we know there's still a long journey ahead!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We've just had our third night sleeping through which is great on day 8 - no accidents or whining - quietly confident we're getting there!


----------



## News up (Jun 7, 2013)

Have loved reading your posts...we collect our new puppy on 3rd sept and as a complete novice it's helpful to know that perseverance pays off...keep them coming!!!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Very exciting! We can't imagine being without our boys having only got them on 5th August. The fun certainly outweighs the hard work! LOL!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can't believe I haven't read this thread before now, hilarious btw! Loving the updates from both of you and sounds like a lots fun in your house. This Poo Loo is becoming very popular and I might just have to do one now...  

How are the boys doing now, got any updated pics?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hee Hee, thanks Claire.  Dexter is using the doggy-loo for wees 50% of the time, I think Alfie has used it a couple of times but at least they are going mainly in the garden and not indoors (a few accidents still though, but we are getting there.) Neither of them has had a number 2 on their doggy loo yet!  

I posted some pics a few days ago of the boys, here's the link:
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=23946


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Like Clare I've only just seen this thread too. Sounds like you're having a lot of fun! Keep posting your updates as they do make me laugh! x


----------

